# Cowboys from Hell.



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What a song!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Classic song form one of the greatest metal bands,RIP Dime.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Agreed...must hunt the cd out and give this a blast.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Pantera rule


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Love it


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Big smile on my face now


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

One of my favourite bands of all time. RIP!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

One of the greatest metals bands of all time. 

Remember hearing that opening riff for Cowboys from Hell when I was about 9 or 10 and thinking 'wow this is a bit special'. Never heard anything like it before. Absolutely incredible band. 

R.I.P - Dimebag


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Awesome song/band.

Been a while since I last had it on! Need to sort that out now.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

That song is a tribute to the guys that wired my flat.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> One of the greatest metals bands of all time.
> 
> Remember hearing that opening riff for Cowboys from Hell when I was about 9 or 10 and thinking 'wow this is a bit special'. Never heard anything like it before. Absolutely incredible band.
> 
> R.I.P - Dimebag


Do you like it more than VDP?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> Do you like it more than VDP?


Now that is a question!! :lol:

Cowboys From Hell was one album I loved as a kid and it marks a good time in my life so for that reason I do.

But Vulgar Display is an absolutely incredible album as well. Plus Walk has to be one of the best yet most simple riffs off all time!

I have to say I do love all of the Pantera/Damageplan/Hellyeah/Superjoint Ritual/Down albums in their own rights. I tend to pick out the songs I want to listen too as one big Pantera compilation.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Vulgar Display Of Power is better than Cowboys from Hell IMO.

Really wish I had a chance to see them live.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jamest said:


> Really wish I had a chance to see them live.


Makes two of us!

Gutting thing is, a mate of mine went to Ozzfest '98 and they played but he was somewhere else when they did. Totally missed them and wasn't phased at all! :wall::wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Cowboys from hell but IMO VDP is one of the finest metal albums ever,I stuck it on last night and it brings back so many great memories:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Makes two of us!
> 
> Gutting thing is, a mate of mine went to Ozzfest '98 and they played but he was somewhere else when they did. Totally missed them and wasn't phased at all! :wall::wall:


I was there. Awesome.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not jealous! lol


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

bought that album when it first came out


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

I rememberseeing them at Ozzfest too. I was in the loo when I heard the riff to walk start up. I ran so fast to get to the stage ...ha ha h


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got a live album of them and cowboys from hell is amazing on it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That'll be the 101 Proof album, got to be up there with rock's best live albums.


----------

